# Libbie threw up what looks like Poop



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Warning*** This post is GROSS!!!


Poor Libbie.
She just threw up a brown log that looked like a poop. I picked it up and it was FULL of crab apple stems. Yes,she has been eating her poop. Just caught her doing it again this morning even though I'm trying to pick it up right away. I have no idea where she even found this poop because I've been picking up after her. She did poop this morning, so I don't think it's an intestinal blockage. I am somewhat concerned about the crab apple stems though. I was thinking I could give her a spoonful of vegetable or canola oil to help those stems come out? Is it normal to throw up poop like that? In the form of a log? I could see a runny vomit, but this was solid. Maybe she swallowed it whole? I know,this is so disgusting, but I'm puzzled.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Probably swallowed it whole. Yummy. We had a friend whose dog did that once. Vomited it up whole.


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

blech! Yup, it wouldn't surprise me, she eats her kibble super duper fast


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yup and this truly is the worst smell I have encountered ever, partly digested vomited poop. 

I'd look into some Deterrent like this one
Coprophagia Deterrent Soft Chews for Dogs by NaturVet 90 ct., Coprophagia


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha and I thought Riley's tampon fetish was gross!


----------

